# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اعضاء فقط  وكت الهزيمه

## mohammed saif

*اعضاء بالمنبر  فقط  يظهرو  وقت الهزيمه  بعد هزيمة عزام 
الاولي  ظهر اكثر من عضو  يثبطون همتنا  ويجزمون  ان 
المرخ قد غادر البطوله لامحال  وتصدينا لهم  وإنزو  . 
وعندما فاز المريخ توقعنا ظهورهم  للفرحه  والانتعاش 
مع فارس الحوبه  مريخنا الهمام   لكن خاب
  ظني واملي ....  شئ  محير صاح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## اينرامو

*خليهم يا ابوحميد ... خليهم .. 
تعرف الليلة فى رشّاشة قال لى: ضُفُرْ لعبو لعب كُفُرْ !
  

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*هههههههههههه  حبينا  اينرامو المبدع  والله 
 انا شامي  ريحة  الزريبه قريييييييييييبه  
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*We should prepare a black list for those who suppress the moral power of the board members...To hell with all of them
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهم مريخنا يفوز
يظهروا يختفوا الله معاهم
المهم مريخنا يفوز

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*والله يا ابو سيف الجماعه ديل هم من جعلنا نتحد ونتماسك
خليهم يموتوا بى غيظهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صعب تحديدهم وأخذهم بالظن،
لكن ليعلم الجميع ان المنافقين فى الدرك الأسفل من النار،،،
لذلك لا يضيرك ان تعلن انك مريخابى او هلالابى،،،
الوضوح زين،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*وبرضو في اعضاء يظهروا في وقت الفرحة الشديدة وتاني يوم يختفوا مرة واحدة
والدليل بعد المباراة كان عدد المتواجدين اكثر من مائة عضو وانا اليوم داك عملت ليها بوست مخصوص حتى الفت انتباهكم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم

120 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 105 والزوار 15)


ود البقعة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,aboali,Abu - Khalid,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو ريم,africanu,ahmad abker,ahmedaliabdelgalil,آدم البزعى,محمد النور,محمد زين العابدين,محارب المريخ,aladin73,alastaz,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخابي مووووت,مريخابي و افتخر,مريخابى واعتز,مصعب المقدم مضوي,asimayis,معتز فضل الله كرار,مغربي,لعوتة,az3d,Bakumba,الأبيض ضميرك,الليندي,المريخابي هيمو,الحافظ محمدصالح,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الدسكو,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصاااااقعة,الســـكاب,الشوق غلاب,انور عبدون,ابو همام,ابو بوش,ابوبكرتاج السر,ابورجاء,احمد محمد عوض,ارخبيل,اسماعيل,استرلينى,comndan,بله بلال,eabuali,بلياردو,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,golden,habashi,hafezZAREEF,hamada7777,د.ابوبكر,خالد إبراهيم,حبيب العجب,حفيدة سيده فرح,دولي,يوسف محمد,jafaros,Jamal Balal,jamal85,kampbell,KING1,m3tamad,majdi,Menefi,moamen,mohanur,mosa2000,mub25,Nadir Hassan,nawaf,زين العابدين عبدالله,زياد-ودالفضل,شيكو مدريد,سيف الدين المقبول,شرقاوي,osman ahmed,sara saif,علاء الدين حمزة,عمادالدين طه,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر العمر,عاطف الشيخ,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبداللطيف سويكت,عبدالسلام محمد,عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,عجب ميدوب,عز الدين,عشم باكر,عقرب المدينة,فيصل مشاعل,فرناندو بيانو,ود الرياض,ودالطاهر,طارق حامد+

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ود البقعه انا اسمي مكتوب
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ود البقعة اسمي ما في.  حكمك علي شنو؟.  بعد التوحد و النصر نعود للفرقة و هذه اسواء لأنكم تتشككون في انتماء الناس.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*رجعنالكم واسفين لعدم وجود كي بورد عربي في التعليقات السابقة...لكم العتبي حتي ترضوا
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مازلنا ننتظر شهادات الانتماء من أشخاص لانعرف متى ولدوا و متى عرفوا المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*والله الما بتصفح المنبر دا فى اليوم اكتر من مره محروم من 5 اشياء
*

----------


## مغربي

*اذا ف مرضي هنا من بني زرقان نتمني لهم الشفاء والعايز يقلب يجي بالباب  احسن شان يقدر يتاقلم مع جو الزعيم ما زريبه ساي هي
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*غايتو يا محمد سيف الله يكضب الشينه !!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

ود البقعة اسمي ما في.  حكمك علي شنو؟.  بعد التوحد و النصر نعود للفرقة و هذه اسواء لأنكم تتشككون في انتماء الناس.



عمنا كمال ساتى،
يمكن لحظة أخذ الذين يشاهدون الموضوع كنت انت خارج البوست،
او فى صفحة تانية،
اكيد انت لست المقصود،
والجواب باين من عنوانه،
انت مريخى اصيل قبلنا جميعا،
ومتشرب بحب المريخ،
فلا تحمل الامر اكبر من حجمه،
وود البقعة لا يقصدك انت من معرفتنا به كمريخى اصيل،

لكن صدقنى وسطنا هلالاب كثر،
وهذه حقيقة من قديم فى كل المنتديات،
لكننا نطلب منهم التحلى بالشجاعة إظهار هوياتهم،،

فهنالك من عودنا تكسير الهمم والظهور عند الهزائم للتشفى،

وللمرة الثانية تأكد انك لست المقصود،
وانت على رؤوسنا  تاج
فهدىء من روعك،
وكن بخير،،،
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا جماعه ابو حميد ما قاصد يشكك فى مريخيه احد ولكن المقصود ان يتواجد اكبر عدد ممكن فى المنبر يعنى منبر مريخاب به 10 ألف مشترك ما ممكن يتواجدون 27 او 50 وين الباقين يعنى يظهروا فى المباريات فقط والله اعلم يا دكتور ود العوض ان يشترك هلالابى فى منبر مريخى وود سيف داير يكون منبر مريخاب افضل منبر فمافى داعى لسوء الفهم فالمنبر يحتاج لكل فرد منكم
*

----------


## sara saif

*يوم الحاره ديك اصابع نكتب  بيها مافي وعيون تشوف البكتبو مافي  -- شلل عام -- وشلل رعاشي -- وانخفاض في ضغط الدم وانخفاض في السكر -- غايتو المامات اليوم داك تاني مابموت -- يامحمد سيف -- لكن احب اطمنك الزعماء الكانو بينتقدو قد يكون خوفا علي الزعيم -- ولما الزعيم  تضخم وابتلع كل السودان -- وجعل الفرح زعيمي والغضب ازرق اللون -- قد يكون فرحانين مثلنا لكن كل الناس حاكماها ظروف -- وقد يكونو متابعين في الفيس -- تحياتي 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البوستات التي تشكك في الاعضاء بالظن ما حلوة و نرجو ان نترك امر كشف المندسين للادارة فيها ادري بذلك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كذلك عقب كل انتصار تكثر الاتهامات 
خيرا لنا ان يتواجد الف هلالابي بيننا 
ولا ان نتهم مريخابي واحد في ولائه
هناك اهم من التحسس
وهذا مريخي وهذا مندس
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*وبرضو احتمال زول كان فى الكورة يا دكتور ! ... طبعاً دا ما شىء حاسم .
*

----------


## sara saif

*لا اعتقد ان محمد سيف يشكك في الانتماء بدليل انو كتب اعضاء وكت الهزيمة -- لكنة يتساءل فقط --مش -- وصححني اذا ان غلطانة 

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتمني الا تسمح الادارة ببوستات كهذة 
لانها اتهام للجميع وهذا مخالف لقوانين المنبر
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*اتمني ان تركز في ما هو اتي فمباراه عزام بدايه التحديات 
ولن يهدا اعداء المريخ حتي يرموا به خارج البطوله 
ليواصلوا سخريتهم علينا ... لذا يجب ان نشوف الاهم
ولا نلقي بالا  لمثل هذه الاشياء
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*(  اتمني الا تسمح الادارة ببوستات كهذة )
                                        (لانها اتهام للجميع وهذا مخالف لقوانين المنبر)
كلام سليم يا ريد

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

وبرضو احتمال زول كان فى الكورة يا دكتور ! ... طبعاً دا ما شىء حاسم .



يا انرامو لم يتهم احد هنا مريخابى،
وانا حاولت ان اهدىء من روع عمنا كمال ساتى،
اما حكاية الهلالاب دى موضوع طوييييييييل،
وعلى من يريدون تكميم الأفواه لتتماشى الكتابات مع ارائهم ان يعلموا ان هذا راى مضاد عليهم تقبله،
والكف عن المطالبة بتكميم الأفواه ،
فهذا منبر حر، مادام الاحترام متبادل،
ولا يجب اجبار احد للكف عن البوح بما يراه من المصلحة،،،
اذ بنفس القدر يمكن ان أطالب باغلاق اى بوست اشعر فيه بانتقاد فظ للاعبين والإدارة كما يحدث،

وعلى الذين يقومون بذلك إظهار حسن النية عند الانتصار ومشاركة الناس أفراحهم والكتابة الحسنة فى حق اللاعبين والمجلس،
حتى لا يظن الناس بهم الظنون ،،
وبين هذا وذاك اتمنى ان يحترم الاخرين اراء الناس،
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## ابو يس

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا اخوان احسنو الظن باخوانكم  ،، الناس ظروف ،،، ومافى زول بعرف 
ظروف الناس شنوو ،،، المهم الكلمة والصفوف تتوحد وما يبطرنا النصر 
لانو دا نصر مستحق من البداية ،،، المهم الان الناس تقعد وتناقش البيحصل
 دا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وسببو شنوو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
برأيي المتواضع ومن معطيات لقاء عزام اعتقد اننا احنا جمهور المربخ السبب 
الرئيسي والمباشر  
قبل ما تهاجمونى بقول رأيي بسرررررررررعه ههههههههههه يوم اتوحدت صفوفنا 
ودخلنا الاستاد للتشجيع وبس بدون تنظير ولا كل واحد يسوى فيها مدرب وخلينا 
الاساءة لللاعبين وخلينا اهتمامنا باخبار الصفراب وقتها بس زرعنا الثقة فى نفوس 
اللاعبين وزرعنا فيهم حرارة القلب والروح القتالية يعنى بالواضح كل واحد يسوى
العليهو وما يتدخل فى اختصاصات الاخرين ،،،،،،،
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*غايتو أنا وصديقي حسن طيارة وقريبي عباس ميرغني بنعرف بعض مما كنا (نونو)
هههههههههههه
براءة..
لا بالجد المندسين موضوعهم كان يقلقني زمان ..
ولكن كما قال المثل (العارف عزه مستريح) 
دعوهم يموتوا بغيظهم ..
وزي ما قال الحبيب كسلاوي (يظهروا يختفوا) ما شغلتنا المهم المريخ انتصر والله معاهم..
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الجميع فى المنبر جمعهم عشق الزعيم واصبحنا كالاخوان فعلينا ان نكون فى عشق الزعيم فى حالة الخساره قبل النصر
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ما هو   
Litmus Test
ومن سيختبر من و باي حق؟ 
نصب البعض انفسهم يوزعون صكوك الغفران و الانتماء على عباد اللة.
وانا لا اتحدث عن نفسي فانا كنت موجود و مشارك و ارجعوا الي بوست المباراة.  ولكن البوست مستفذ لانه يشكك في اعضاء المنبر بلا سبب.
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*دا المحيرني ومجنن عقلي وقت الهزيمة في ناس تلقاها منزلنا اكتر من 20 بوست لكل لاعب بوست ولكل اداري بوست  ووقت النصر غياب تام 
*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*انا اسمي مافي ليه
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*لكم التحية يا ادارة مريخ اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*يا جماعه نحن خلونا في مريخنا
ما عندنا علاقه بالهلال
مهما كتبوا
ومهما فعلوا
 فلن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

ود البقعة اسمي ما في.  حكمك علي شنو؟.  بعد التوحد و النصر نعود للفرقة و هذه اسواء لأنكم تتشككون في انتماء الناس.



ههههههههاي
فهمتني غلط حبيبنا كمال انا لم اشكك في انتماء احد انا قصدي التواجد في المنبر يعني المريخ يوم يفوز على الهلال او اي مباراة كبيرة وذات اهمية تواجد الاعضاء بكون كثير عشان الفرحة وكده وكل واحد بيجي يشوف ردة الفعل هنا كيف ولكن انا استغرب ليه ما يكون التواجد ده يومي لأثراء المنبر بمشاركاتكم الرائعة واتمنى كل الاعضاء يكونوا متواجدين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




اعضاء بالمنبر فقط يظهرو وقت الهزيمه بعد هزيمة عزام 
الاولي ظهر اكثر من عضو يثبطون همتنا ويجزمون ان 
المريخ قد غادر البطوله لامحال وتصدينا لهم وإنزو . 
وعندما فاز المريخ توقعنا ظهورهم للفرحه والانتعاش 
مع فارس الحوبه مريخنا الهمام لكن خاب
ظني واملي .... شئ محير صاح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





الأحباب مريخاب اونلاين مليار تحية لكم جميعا ومبارك عليكم العبور المشرف لمريخنا
لقد قرأت بوست الحبيب محمد سيف نحلة المنبر وما فهمته منه بكل وضوح استفساره عن بعض الأعضاء
والذين يظهروا بكتاباتهم عند أيي تعثر للمريخ سواء أن كان تعادل أو هزيمة ويوزعون كلمات اللوم والتقريع للجميع
فنرى انهم يستهدفون بعض اللعيبة والجهاز الفني ومجلس ادارة المريخ وهو في مجمله نقد سالب وغير موضوعي ويعمق من جراح المريخ
في حين أن نفس المجموعة عندما ينتصر المريخ لا ينطقون بكلمة مبرووووك علي أقل تقدير وهذا شيء يحز في النفس ويثير التساؤل لدي المتابعين ومحمد سيف أحدهم
فإن حيرة محمد سيف يشهد الله اني قد أحسست بها واحترت في وجود مريخاب نكديين ينظرون دوما للجانب المظلم من المريخ واذ نحن هنا لا نشكك في مريختهم علي الإطلاق ولكن
نتمنى أن يصطف الجميع خلف المريخ في كل حالات الكرة الثلاثة نصر تعادل هزيمة وبل يجب أن تكون الوقفة أكثر قوة عند التعثر لكي يستطيع المريخ النهوض ومتابعة المسيرة مدعوماً بجمهوره الوفي
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ محمد سيف ...تحياتي .....يمكن نتفهم ظهورهم عند الهزاءم بمظهر محبط ومثبط لنا .....توجد نفوس هشة لا تتحمل الصدمات التي تلاقيها في درب الحياة ....وبالتالي تصدر منهم ردات فعل اقل ما توصف به انها غير متزنة ...وانفعالية ....نجي علي نفسنا شوية ونعذرهم ......لكن المحير فعلا هو اختفاؤهم عند النصر ...هل كلمة مبروك صعبة عليهم .،؟!؟.....هذا ما لا افهمه ....
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ههههههههاي
فهمتني غلط حبيبنا كمال انا لم اشكك في انتماء احد انا قصدي التواجد في المنبر يعني المريخ يوم يفوز على الهلال او اي مباراة كبيرة وذات اهمية تواجد الاعضاء بكون كثير عشان الفرحة وكده وكل واحد بيجي يشوف ردة الفعل هنا كيف ولكن انا استغرب ليه ما يكون التواجد ده يومي لأثراء المنبر بمشاركاتكم الرائعة واتمنى كل الاعضاء يكونوا متواجدين



العفو و العافية يا ود البقعة و ارجو المغفرة ان اسئت لاحد دون قصد.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

العفو و العافية يا ود البقعة و ارجو المغفرة ان اسئت لاحد دون قصد.



والله انكم يا صفوة دائما ترفعون الرأس وتثيرون الدهشة
كم انا سعيد بمريخيتي وسطكم فأنتم الصفوة بقلوبكم الصافية التي لا تعرف سوى التسامح
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

والله انكم يا صفوة دائما ترفعون الرأس وتثيرون الدهشة
كم انا سعيد بمريخيتي وسطكم فأنتم الصفوة بقلوبكم الصافية التي لا تعرف سوى التسامح



بالجد الوصمكم بالصفوة لم يخطئ التقدير...بوركتم أجمعين
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أفتلووووووووووووووووووووووه .... أقصد وحدوووووووووووووه
*

----------


## ابورجاء

*الغوالي الصفوة الشفوت 
لكم التحايا معطرات بأريج الفل والياسمين 
مضمخة بنصر عزيز كريم حمرة ورجالة 

طبعاً جديد في المنبر وتقريباً سجلت قبل مباراة عزام بأيام معدودة 
لشيء في نفسي لاني كنت واثق في اللعيبة والشفوت الصفوة ثقة عمياء
والحمد لله لم يخذلونا الأشاوس الحمر الميامين لعيبة ومشجعيين ...


بص بيني داخل خط ستة :ـ
قراأت البوست جيداً وكل الردود الغريبة كل الناس على حق 
وده دليل صحة للمنتدى يعين المقصود من البوست مجرد سؤال 
ليس إلا ويا عزيزي محمد سيف اشترك في كثير من المنتديات 
ودائما يكون هنالك حراك في المنتدى حسب المناسبات وهذا شيء 
طبيعي ومتوقع لكثرة المشاغل والمشاكل . 
يعني ما تشغل بالك ببني زرقان أو المريخاب الزعلانيين وبالعكس 
تواجدهم دليل صحة للمنبر حتى نعرف نواياهم ونستطيع الرد عليهم ..



ودوما في رعاية الله وحفظه ..
مع كل الود باقة ورد ... 
*

----------


## mosa2000

*كنت  أتمنى  أن يفتح بوست  في  كيفية  إستثمار  هذا  الفوز  العظيم  لا  أن  نشكك  في  ولاء  بعضنا  البعض  يا ناس  عندنا  كورة  يوم  الأربعاء  هل  اعددنا  العدة  ؟ مع  إحترامي  للجميع
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا انرامو لم يتهم احد هنا مريخابى،
وانا حاولت ان اهدىء من روع عمنا كمال ساتى،
اما حكاية الهلالاب دى موضوع طوييييييييل،
وعلى من يريدون تكميم الأفواه لتتماشى الكتابات مع ارائهم ان يعلموا ان هذا راى مضاد عليهم تقبله،
والكف عن المطالبة بتكميم الأفواه ،
فهذا منبر حر، مادام الاحترام متبادل،
ولا يجب اجبار احد للكف عن البوح بما يراه من المصلحة،،،
اذ بنفس القدر يمكن ان أطالب باغلاق اى بوست اشعر فيه بانتقاد فظ للاعبين والإدارة كما يحدث،

وعلى الذين يقومون بذلك إظهار حسن النية عند الانتصار ومشاركة الناس أفراحهم والكتابة الحسنة فى حق اللاعبين والمجلس،
حتى لا يظن الناس بهم الظنون ،،
وبين هذا وذاك اتمنى ان يحترم الاخرين اراء الناس،
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم



شكرًا لك يا دكتور. الموضوع عدى.
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تاكد ان حرية رايك الشخصية تنتهي عند حدود الاخرين
كذلك لما يصر البعض منا دوما علي ايهامنا باننا نعيش في جو حرب وتجسس ومؤامرات 
والغريب انهم يقاتلون ليكون المنبر مفتوحا للجميع ما هذا التناقض والنظرة المذدوجة
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المهم مريخنا يفوز
يظهروا يختفوا الله معاهم
المهم مريخنا يفوز




ده المهم ولكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صباح الخير 
*

----------


## الاحمر

*22222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

يا جماعه ابو حميد ما قاصد يشكك فى مريخيه احد ولكن المقصود ان يتواجد اكبر عدد ممكن فى المنبر يعنى منبر مريخاب به 10 ألف مشترك ما ممكن يتواجدون 27 او 50 وين الباقين يعنى يظهروا فى المباريات فقط والله اعلم يا دكتور ود العوض ان يشترك هلالابى فى منبر مريخى وود سيف داير يكون منبر مريخاب افضل منبر فمافى داعى لسوء الفهم فالمنبر يحتاج لكل فرد منكم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

لا اعتقد ان محمد سيف يشكك في الانتماء بدليل انو كتب اعضاء وكت الهزيمة -- لكنة يتساءل فقط --مش -- وصححني اذا ان غلطانة 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اتمني الا تسمح الادارة ببوستات كهذة 
لانها اتهام للجميع وهذا مخالف لقوانين المنبر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					



الأحباب مريخاب اونلاين مليار تحية لكم جميعا ومبارك عليكم العبور المشرف لمريخنا
لقد قرأت بوست الحبيب محمد سيف نحلة المنبر وما فهمته منه بكل وضوح استفساره عن بعض الأعضاء
والذين يظهروا بكتاباتهم عند أيي تعثر للمريخ سواء أن كان تعادل أو هزيمة ويوزعون كلمات اللوم والتقريع للجميع
فنرى انهم يستهدفون بعض اللعيبة والجهاز الفني ومجلس ادارة المريخ وهو في مجمله نقد سالب وغير موضوعي ويعمق من جراح المريخ
في حين أن نفس المجموعة عندما ينتصر المريخ لا ينطقون بكلمة مبرووووك علي أقل تقدير وهذا شيء يحز في النفس ويثير التساؤل لدي المتابعين ومحمد سيف أحدهم
فإن حيرة محمد سيف يشهد الله اني قد أحسست بها واحترت في وجود مريخاب نكديين ينظرون دوما للجانب المظلم من المريخ واذ نحن هنا لا نشكك في مريختهم علي الإطلاق ولكن
نتمنى أن يصطف الجميع خلف المريخ في كل حالات الكرة الثلاثة نصر تعادل هزيمة وبل يجب أن تكون الوقفة أكثر قوة عند التعثر لكي يستطيع المريخ النهوض ومتابعة المسيرة مدعوماً بجمهوره الوفي




شكر  عاطف الشيخ  
شكره  ساره  سيف  
شكرا  حبيبنا عبد المنعم  
البوست واااااضح وضوح الشمس  لم اشكك  في كل عضو 
 لم  يتواجد ويقول مبرووك للمريخ  ولا احمل  صكوك
 المريخ  وختمه لاوزعه  لمن اريد  واحب  فقط  قلت ان
بعض الاعضاء  يظهرون وقت  هزيمه المريخ للتاجيج 
وتثبيط الهمم تنبيها   للاعضاء والاداره للمراقبه  والمتابعه 
وبس  هذا هو المقصد  .... اعتزر لكل  من  مسه رشاش مع
 اني لم احمل معي  رشاش  ولكم العتبي حتي ترضو  


*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هذا البوست مفاده  اننا يجب ان لا نسمح للبعض الذين يثبطون الهمم عند الخسارة ويقيمون الدنيا ولا يقعدونها ويتطاولون علي رئيس النادي ورموزه  ويشككون في قدرات اللاعبين دون وجود مسوغ معقول مجرد انه لم يكن في الفورمة في تلك المباراة

المندسين  اسلوبهم معروف وهدفهم واضح علينا ان لانسمح  لهم بتحقيقها مستقبلا

واستغرب هجوم البعض علي محمد سيف بهذه الطريقة لانه لايمكن  ان يدخل الجميع المنتدي  في لحظة واحدة ولكن انا متاكد  انو كل المواظين من قبل  الماتش دخلوا اول يوم وتاني يوم وثالث يوم  والليلة رابع يوم  ولوحتي بعد شهر  مافي مشكلة 

المهم الجلفوط  ما بجيكم الاوقت الهزيمة ووقت الفتن  الله لا يسمح بهزيمة ولا فتنة  

نرجو ان نفوت بعض الامور  خاصة من مريخاب كبار  في كل شي امثال  الدفعة كمال ساتي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فلنقل الغائب عذره معاه وربنا على الظالم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*انا لمن  اكتب عن الغائبين  انا كتبت عن الحضور وقت الهزيمه  فقط  وتاجيج الخلاف 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

تاكد ان حرية رايك الشخصية تنتهي عند حدود الاخرين
كذلك لما يصر البعض منا دوما علي ايهامنا باننا نعيش في جو حرب وتجسس ومؤامرات 
والغريب انهم يقاتلون ليكون المنبر مفتوحا للجميع ما هذا التناقض والنظرة المذدوجة




انا عن نفسي  ضد فتح المنبر  من اول يوم طرح فيه  هذه الفكره  
*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					



الأحباب مريخاب اونلاين مليار تحية لكم جميعا ومبارك عليكم العبور المشرف لمريخنا
لقد قرأت بوست الحبيب محمد سيف نحلة المنبر وما فهمته منه بكل وضوح استفساره عن بعض الأعضاء
والذين يظهروا بكتاباتهم عند أيي تعثر للمريخ سواء أن كان تعادل أو هزيمة ويوزعون كلمات اللوم والتقريع للجميع
فنرى انهم يستهدفون بعض اللعيبة والجهاز الفني ومجلس ادارة المريخ وهو في مجمله نقد سالب وغير موضوعي ويعمق من جراح المريخ
في حين أن نفس المجموعة عندما ينتصر المريخ لا ينطقون بكلمة مبرووووك علي أقل تقدير وهذا شيء يحز في النفس ويثير التساؤل لدي المتابعين ومحمد سيف أحدهم
فإن حيرة محمد سيف يشهد الله اني قد أحسست بها واحترت في وجود مريخاب نكديين ينظرون دوما للجانب المظلم من المريخ واذ نحن هنا لا نشكك في مريختهم علي الإطلاق ولكن
نتمنى أن يصطف الجميع خلف المريخ في كل حالات الكرة الثلاثة نصر تعادل هزيمة وبل يجب أن تكون الوقفة أكثر قوة عند التعثر لكي يستطيع المريخ النهوض ومتابعة المسيرة مدعوماً بجمهوره الوفي



22222222
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

مازلنا ننتظر شهادات الانتماء من أشخاص لانعرف متى ولدوا و متى عرفوا المريخ.





عمنا الجميل  كمال  ساتي  اقدم  لك اعتزار ملفوف بورق السلفان
إن حز في نفسك  ماكتبه من منشور ولك كل الود والتقدير والاحترام 
مع ان  منشوري لم يوزع  صكوك الانتماء لاحد 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*نحن في المريخ إخوة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

عمنا الجميل  كمال  ساتي  اقدم  لك اعتزار ملفوف بورق السلفان
إن حز في نفسك  ماكتبه من منشور ولك كل الود والتقدير والاحترام 
مع ان  منشوري لم يوزع  صكوك الانتماء لاحد 



 مكان للمحبة والاخاء 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كتااااااااااااااااااااااااار مانغالط انفسنا وكلامك عين العقل مايظهروا الا وقت الهزيمه والاداره لو راجعت البوستات بعد الهزيمه ح تعرفهم كلهم ماندفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

كتااااااااااااااااااااااااار مانغالط انفسنا وكلامك عين العقل مايظهروا الا وقت الهزيمه والاداره لو راجعت البوستات بعد الهزيمه ح تعرفهم كلهم ماندفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال 



الله يديك العافيه  فراس  وانا منشوري كان  تنبيهي
  فقط  للاداره  للمتابعه  ولكن تم تاويل  البوست 

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*العفو و العافية من الجميع.  و اثبتم أنكم صفوة و اختلاف الراي لا يفسد الود. و لتدفن هذا البوست الان بعدم الإضافة.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

العفو و العافية من الجميع.  و اثبتم أنكم صفوة و اختلاف الراي لا يفسد الود. و لتدفن هذا البوست الان بعدم الإضافة.



برضو  بنقول ليك  حاااااااااااااضر  

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انا ممن يطالبون بفتح المنبر وسأظل أطالب الى ان يفتح،
ولا ازدواجية فى الامر،،،،
ومافى داعى كل واحد يفصل البوست على نفسه دون مبرر،
كلنا مريخاب ومعروف هذا للكل،
ولو طالبنا بالانتباه للمندسين اعتقد ان هذا امر جيد،
لكننا على الدوام متهمين بالتشكيك فى ذمم الاخرين،
والله يسامح،،،،
                        	*

----------


## badri

*نتمنى من الله ان يواصل المريخ بهذه الروح فهي من افتقدها لزمن طويل والدليل متى انتصر بالثلاثة آخر مرة وهذا ما صدحنا به فالكل لابد أن يكتب دون مواربه أو توصيه وعلى هذا لابد للكل من خدمة المريخ والكتابه صراحه تتطلب مزاج وأحيانا فراغ فلا تظلمون إخوانكم ولا أظن أن هنالك من يخذل شعب المريخ فالشمس لن تشرق عليه وهذا مالزم التنويه له فنحن في المريخ أخوة نعشق النجم ونهوي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

العفو و العافية يا ود البقعة و ارجو المغفرة ان اسئت لاحد دون قصد.



حبيبنا كمال ما بينا الا المحبة ومريخاب احبكم ومعليش على الرد المتأخر اصلو الجهاز الليلة معصلج من الصباح
                        	*

----------


## امير حسن

*الاخ الكريم محمد سيف تحياتي لك 
اعتزر لمشاركتي المتاخر اود ان انبهك علي شي المريخي الاصيل والصفوة عن حق وحقيقة كتاباته واسلوبه واضح وضوح الشمس واقولها لك بالفم المليان اي جلفوط لا يستطيع ان يتخبئ 
ويلبس وجه صفوة ويدخل المنبر لاثارة الفتن ...
اما عن الصفوة قليلي المشاركة او عدمها فالنتلمس لهم الاعزار فنحن لا نعلم ظروفهم ..
دمت بخير
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

اعضاء بالمنبر  فقط  يظهرو  وقت الهزيمه  بعد هزيمة عزام 
الاولي  ظهر اكثر من عضو  يثبطون همتنا  ويجزمون  ان 
المرخ قد غادر البطوله لامحال  وتصدينا لهم  وإنزو  . 
وعندما فاز المريخ توقعنا ظهورهم  للفرحه  والانتعاش 
مع فارس الحوبه  مريخنا الهمام   لكن خاب
  ظني واملي ....  شئ  محير صاح  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




دي  مشاركتي اقروها كويس هسع  هنا  في  اشاره 
او اتهام للاعضاء الغائبين  عن المنبر لاي سبب كان 
الغياب  شئ طبيعي ومافي واحد بيقدر يتواصل بدون غياب 
يخوانا اقرو المكتوب شنو  بعدين  ردو 

*

----------


## sara saif

*فتح المنبر --او الاستمرار في قفلة -- علي يد المشرفين فقط بعد ان يورونا --فوائد القفل وسيئات فتحة من جديد -- نتمني منهم قياس الموقف وتقديره 
*

----------

